# How do I care for rashes in the neck fat folds?



## Caring Touch

I just had my precious little baby last weekend and I noticed that already she has some rashes in the fat folds of her neck. I've just been using warm water on a wash cloth to clean out the gunck with it and trying to spread out the fold to get air. Any other tricks I can do?

Thanks,
Caring Touch


----------



## mamaroni

I'm not sure but I think that really getting the area dry after bathing will help a ton. I noticed that my babe had quite a rash going right after my little sister had given her a bath (I was really sick), and probably didn't even think to dry out her neck at all.


----------



## BusyMommy

Yep, the drying would work.
You could try calendula ointment--great for rashes in general


----------



## MamaAllNatural

I had to use diaper cream in all my baby's rolls. I also tried to blow on the area and air it out after I had washed it (and whenever else I got the chance), but that's hard when they're such chunky little people!


----------



## MamaRBH

My 8 week old had this problem, as well, at 3 weeks... We did our best to keep her neck dry by patting it after baths and making sure her clothes allowed for some "breathing room"
We also used a dab of lotrimin on it when the yeast was really apparent and that cleared it up immediately.

CONGRATS on your new babe!


----------



## captain optimism

My son had such a fat neck, and we found sour breastmilk and sweat in there for the first 8 months! Ew! Wash and dry the neck carefully, and if that doesn't work, use a (non-toxic) baby powder, like cornstarch, very carefully. We used one from Burt's Bees.

Now unfortunately my baby's neck is all skinnied out. But he doesn't get rashes there anymore.


----------



## angela&avery

same problem here, both of my kids were chubby babies and had stinky necks!!

i would wash out with a washcloth and then pat dry and spread apart and blow on them....... i heard that any powder could create friction and could irritate it more...so i stayed away from any powders in there.. ive actually rubbed some olive oil in and then wiped the excess off and that seems to help.

a good idea is to make sure you wipe it clean after every feeding... so that any milk drips will get wiped out.


----------



## lovepuppet

I used Lanolin when ds was teething to stop rashes on his face - maybe you could try that if the air drying doesn't work.


----------



## steff

I always made sure that all the rolls were dry and put baby powder in the rolls. You have to be careful they don't inhale the powder though.

I put it on my hands first. It seem to prevent the redness that was starting which probly would have ended up in a rash.

I don't know if he has a rash already if that would be good to do. But when the rash clears up you can do this to prevent it from happening again.

Steff








edited for spelling (always)


----------



## N2theWoods

same problem here -- stinky neck! Once she got 3 months and would hold her head up longer and higher it went away.

Before that I would try to wiggle a warm washcloth in there and then pat/air dry as well as possible. Then I'd wiggle in a little diaper rash ointment or olive oil.


----------



## *Erin*

ew! i remember my dd having the stinky neckwet rash, she was such a chunky little biscuit







she didnt have a neck until she hit about 10 months, lol.-i just tried to get air on it whenever i could, wiped it down with a cool washcloth, and put desitin creamy on it. it got rid of it within hours, most of the time.


----------



## boycrazy

Garrett used to get yeasty in his neck


----------



## dharmama

bumping because i have a neck roll cleaning question...

dd (2.5 mos) has just started getting really cheesy in her neck rolls

i couldn't figure out what the stink was, then i checked WAAAAAY in the folds of the neck and found the yucky cheesy smelly mess









cleaned it out with a damp rag...blew on it and it seemed better. checked it again this morning and there was more cheese and the skin looks raw and broken in a few places.

so i'm wondering what is safe to put on broken skin? i'm traveling and have olive oil, calendula cream and lansinoh with me.

thanks

erin and her stinky sqirmy baby


----------



## KKmama

I think a little olive oil or lansinoh would be best.

Ds2 is fatter than ds1 was, and we have this problem if I don't give him a wipe down in all his crevices every day. I just use warm water on a washcloth, and do his head (to prevent cradle crap), behind his ears (where the breast milk dribbles), his face, his neck, between his fingers, his armpits (can get cheesy too), and between his toes. I get under his penis and in the thigh creases when I change dipes. When we do the daily wipe down, we have no problems.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Maybe try folding up a flat diaper or a bib under dc's neck while feeding to catch some of the milk drips and to keep the area dry? It might help a rash heal quicker if it's kept dry constantly and might help another one from forming. I always used caldecene(sp? its in a pink container) powder or cornstarch (not talc!) to heal things like drool rash and heat rash.


----------



## USAmma

My dd has a lot of acid problems, and her folds get very red and crusty if she's teething and drooling too much. Balmex diaper rash cream is wonderful stuff. Wash the area, dry, and put Balmex. It will heal within hours.

Darshani


----------



## atomicmama

I have been using Aquaphor. It is "miracle cream!"







Good luck!


----------



## amyandelle

Is the gunck that you mention white? It might be yeast. Elle gets it in the little fat folds in her groin creases and under her arm pits. If it is yeast DO NOT USE Lansinoh!! I was using the Lansinoh wipes on Elle's bottom and it made her yeasty rash spread all over her whole diaper area!! It was just terrible







The yeast will eat the lanolin therefore making it thrive and spread. We got a prescription for Nystatin cream that I put on whenever these yeasty patches pop up and they quickly dissapear.
Amy


----------

